# Javadocs in Netbeans 7.4 dt. integrieren



## javastarter2014 (6. Mai 2014)

Habe gerade versucht die englischen Javadocs in NetBeans 7.4 dt. zu integrieren. Und dabei halt im Menü Extras unter "Java Plattformen" und "NetBeans Plattformen" jeweils den Pfad der heruntergeladenen javadoc.zip angegeben. Aber in der IDE zeigt der mir trotzdem immer an, dass die Javadocs nicht gefunden wurden. Also was muss man da noch machen?:bahnhof:


----------



## strußi (7. Mai 2014)

unter 
Tools ( dritter menüpunkt von rechts)-> Java Platforms 
kannst du alles einstellen


----------



## javastarter2014 (7. Mai 2014)

ok. Danke. Hab jetzt aber doch NetBeans 8.0. ;-)


----------



## strußi (8. Mai 2014)

funktioniert genau gleich ;-)

Menü "Tools" ( dritter menüpunkt von rechts)-> Java Platforms und dann in den rechten 2/3 den Reiter javaDocs auswählen und dort den ordner mit dem javadocs einbinden


----------



## strußi (10. Mai 2014)

hat sich das thema erledig?
wenn ja, bitte als erledigt markieren


----------

